# **Wall mount toilet for residential use**



## PAGEINC13 (Jan 27, 2010)

Is there only one style of wall hung toilets for residential?? Who here has installed them and do they mount the same as a Carrier type??
Thanks in advance, Frank.


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

Check page 2 of this forum... there is a thread going about that already.


----------



## PAGEINC13 (Jan 27, 2010)

CBP said:


> Check page 2 of this forum... there is a thread going about that already.


OOppss..:whistling2: Thanks!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I am a post hog tonight but I won't say anything on the grounds that it may incriminate me. ( but I think they are made in china )


----------

